

Drones - rebootthesystem

With 35+ years flying model airplanes, from stick-built rubber powered planes to &quot;high start&quot; launched RC gliders, glow-powered planes, jets, electrics and and helicopters I&#x27;ve been watching with some degree of horror the evolution of drones.<p>Flying RC meant learning aerodynamics, control, design and more. It wasn&#x27;t uncommon to discuss airfoils, drag buckets, laminar&#x2F;turbulent flow, flight dynamics, etc. I met luminaries in the aerospace industry and became friends with many of them at model airplane meets.<p>We knew our hobby is dangerous. We have seen or suffered injuries. And we&#x27;ve crashed many aircraft. And behave accordingly. This means membership in the Academy of Model Aeronautics and one of thousands of clubs around the nation. AMA comes with rules and clubs enforce them. It also comes with liability insurance. We don&#x27;t fly outside the club&#x27;s official flying field.<p>Then drones happened. A hobby of enthusiasts with rules became a free-for-all. Anyone could buy one and fly without skills, rules and a social contract. We now see them flying above crowds, roads, airports and fire-fighting aircraft.<p>This degree of irresponsibility, carelessness and lack of consideration does not reflect well on who we are as people.<p>It&#x27;s a disaster we are watching on TV waiting for bad things to happen. Dropping a drone on an infant is no different could kill them. No different from using a gun. A full-scale aircraft accident could kill hundreds. Yet &quot;normal&quot; people think nothing of placing others in danger with drones. Why?<p>The solution wont&#x27; be easy. Perhaps a ban on flying outside approved flying sites, a $10,000 fine per incident and 1 year in prison? I hate over-regulation. Yet if people won&#x27;t behave with civility there might be no alternative.<p>We don&#x27;t need to control all drones owners, just those who might tend to behave without civility or care. That, to me, means flying only within approved sites unless a permit or license allows one to do otherwise.
======
ArtDev
umm, what planet are you from?

There is zero difference between drones and RC planes. Some are tiny and
light, some are large.

~~~
rebootthesystem
I don't get your point. Why is this important?

And, BTW, there's a HUGE difference between RC planes and multicopters (what
people generally mean when drones are brought up). One of those differences is
that one of the two is a flying brick.

Still, I am not sure what you mean by "there's zero difference between drones
and RC planes". If that were true, what's your point?

The other question is: What, exactly, bothers you about what I said?

I'd like to know so we can discuss. Insulting me might feel good but does
nothing to solve the problem.

